# Looking for subs in rockland county, NY



## greenworldh20 (Dec 28, 2002)

We have a few lots that we need subs to plow in Rockland County, NY. Anyone interested please call me @ 845-727-6949 ext 14.

Brian Klimek
All County Property Management
845-727-6949 ext. 14


----------

